# I want the harassment to stop.



## Screaming Llama (Jan 10, 2014)

I've tried reporting PMs and PMing staff, I've tried blocking the users responsible, but nothing is stopping the shit I'm getting in mChat and I am getting really fucking sick and tired of it. If making this thread is the only way I can draw attention to my problem, so fucking be it.

Bgheff somehow found my twitter which has my real name on it. Big deal, I have nothing to hide. But the fact that he keeps worming my name into threads and chat in stupid little passive-aggressive shots like "Ja, me's like the videos" and bullshit like that. Now Compy and phil are doing it and whenever I call them out on it, they immediately act like irritating high-schoolers and say "oh, what am I doing? I'm not doing anything!" while my complaints are met with comments like "calm your 'tism" and "here comes the drama llama". I'm fucking angry because I'm being bullied and frustrated that no-one is listening, ESPECIALLY the staff who think telling me to STFU is actually going to do anything except make me angrier. DO YOUR FUCKING JOBS, YOU LAZY CUNTS, AND I WON'T LOSE MY SHIT IN CHAT.

My ability to participate in this forum and the mchat should not come with the condition of "sit there and suffer while assholes needle you the whole time".


----------



## Bugaboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Calling you by your name is not harassment. If you stopped flipping your shit over it people would stop bothering you over it


----------



## Watcher (Jan 10, 2014)

I might be the bad guy here but I think if Screaming Llama wants you to stop you guys should stop. At some point it does become harassment and if a user is pleading for you to stop you probably should.


----------



## spaps (Jan 10, 2014)

I had to put up with shit like this, too. Every time I went onto the mChat or some other form of chat, I was called a babby, and everyone made jokes about my age. You know what I did? I sucked it up and went along with the joke. I got really annoyed with the joke a few times, but now It doesn't bother me at all. If I can be told to go to bed over and over by these guys without flipping my shit, then you should be able to put up with people calling you by your real name.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jan 10, 2014)

chris's house burnt down today and we're arguing about this


----------



## Watcher (Jan 10, 2014)

spaps said:
			
		

> I had to put up with shit like this, too. Every time I went onto the mChat or some other form of chat, I was called a babby, and everyone made jokes about my age. You know what I did? I sucked it up and went along with the joke. I got really annoyed with the joke a few times, but now It doesn't bother me at all. If I can be told to go to bed over and over by these guys without flipping my shit, then you should be able to put up with people calling you by your real name.



Being called a nickname is a term of endearment. The thing with calling someone by your real name is if you didn't give it out intentionally it's a little horrifying. It also sort of violates the no-dox rule.

I mean if they found your real name it also means that some over-zealous ween could go "hey guiz so I did some digging and I found his home telephone number and address". 

I mean making fun of someone is fine by me, this forum is built upon doing it. But this feels generally like crossing a line.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Jan 10, 2014)

spaps said:
			
		

> I had to put up with shit like this, too. Every time I went onto the mChat or some other form of chat, I was called a babby, and everyone made jokes about my age. You know what I did? I sucked it up and went along with the joke. I got really annoyed with the joke a few times, but now It doesn't bother me at all. If I can be told to go to bed over and over by these guys without flipping my shit, then you should be able to put up with people calling you by your real name.



Go to bed babby


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 10, 2014)

I regularly get called a pigfucker on chat, Compy periodically gives me temp bans for shits and giggles, and Brooklyn refuses to give me my own personal smiley when he gave one to THAT FUCKING WHORE MELCHETT AND IT WAS BASICALLY PROMISED....*ahem.  

Getting called your first name aint shit. grow the fuck up and stop acting like a crybaby


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Male (Jan 10, 2014)

You threw a giant red font sized chimp out becausse phil said your name

To be fair you've chimped out over stupider things.


----------



## Screaming Llama (Jan 10, 2014)

Male said:
			
		

> You threw a giant red font sized chimp out becausse phil said your name
> 
> To be fair you've chimped out over stupider things.



It wasn't what they said, it was the way they said it. You're also missing the part about harassment and doxing.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 10, 2014)

This all reminds me of this:

[youtube]7XlnCgpLl1I[/youtube]


----------



## Null (Jan 10, 2014)

You can't undo knowledge. If he found out your name from your twitter account or whatever, there's nothing I can do to stop him from knowing it. What do you suggest? Banning Bgheff? Don't you think that maybe he doesn't go full out doxxing you because he doesn't want to get banned, and that giving him nothing left to lose will encourage him to go further with it?


----------



## Himawari (Jan 10, 2014)

Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> doxing


It's hardly doxing for someone to call you by your first name, which is one of the absolute most common first names in the English-speaking world.


----------



## spaps (Jan 10, 2014)

Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> Male said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you didn't want people to find out your real name, then why did you put it on your Twitch?


----------



## Oglooger (Jan 10, 2014)

Who are you? and why would you care if Bgheff found your twitter? he did the same to me and I don't complain, I just ignore.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 10, 2014)

IGNORE ALL TWITTER RESULTS


----------



## garbageraider (Jan 10, 2014)

Chill out, James. You're on a forum filled with trolls. Just don't react at all, and nobody'll fuck with you. Even if somebody dropped my full dox on here, I wouldn't freak out, 'cause nobody has any reason to fuck with me, and if they did, I'd just say, "Way to go, dumbass" and then walk away from it.


----------



## Shadow Fox (Jan 10, 2014)

So would you prefer Jim or Jimmy or Jimbo instead?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

Calm down, James


----------



## garbageraider (Jan 11, 2014)

Seriously though, why not just block any users who are giving you a hard time? That would be the first thing I'd do.


----------



## spaps (Jan 11, 2014)

skyraider91 said:
			
		

> Seriously though, why not just block any users who are giving you a hard time? That would be the first thing I'd do.


I haven't been on it in a while, but it seems to be that this is only happening on the mChat. I think that if you block users, you'll still see their posts on it.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

spaps said:
			
		

> skyraider91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blocking users only applies to PM. You can also add users to your "foe" list which also hides their forum posts.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jan 11, 2014)

Honestly if you are acting like you have something extremely embarrassing that you are attempting to hide from us.  If this isn't the case then it sure sounds like you're super thin-skinned about nothing.  Please mature and gain self-confidence, perhaps by working out?


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2014)

You've shown us the kind of porn you watch, why is your name such a big deal?


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

Saney said:
			
		

> You've shown us the kind of porn you watch, why is your name such a big deal?



I'm actually kind of agreeing with Saney now. 

At this point his first name being revealed isn't really as interesting.


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 11, 2014)

You could just leave if it sticks in your craw so much. It's the Internet. Really.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jan 11, 2014)

Ugh, as much as I hate to agree with Stumpy I agree.

Its a private forum who rule are set/enforced by a selected few.  Learn to live with it or leave IMHO.

Plus I think James is a truely awesome name...certainly better then Michael.

 ]P


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sweet and Savoury said:
			
		

> Plus I think James is a truely awesome name...certainly better then Michael.
> 
> ]P



Or Chris.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 11, 2014)

Calm down.


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 11, 2014)

They should change your handle from Screaming Llama to Drama Llama.


----------



## Screaming Llama (Jan 11, 2014)

Fine. Fuck all of you. I'm leaving. Hell, I might as well fucking turn ween while I'm at it.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> Fine. Fuck all of you. I'm leaving. Hell, I might as well fucking turn ween while I'm at it.



You could either just shrug it off and move on or leave with your tail tucked between your legs. If you shrugged it off Bgheff would never have called you by your first name. Even if you wizened up a little and chose to ignore it he'd eventually stop doing it.

I'm sorry that you get pissed whenever someone shares your personal information, but we uncovered a lot more that we could have shared but chose not to. If you had gotten to know us further we could have been friends, had conversations. But since you chose to get hung up on this one little thing that's not going to happen.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

So can this now be the all purpose "I'm leaving" rant thread?


----------



## ON 190 (Jan 11, 2014)

CatParty said:
			
		

> So can this now be the all purpose "I'm leaving" rant thread?



I'm too street for y'all. I'M LEAVING.


----------



## Dunsparce (Jan 11, 2014)

Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> Fine. Fuck all of you. I'm leaving. *Hell, I might as well fucking turn ween while I'm at it*.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 11, 2014)

[youtube]Ntv9R1She5A[/youtube]


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 11, 2014)

[youtube]QuNhTLVgV2Y[/youtube]


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 11, 2014)

[youtube]UhQst2mFlJM[/youtube]


----------



## Picklepower (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm just glad you Damn trolls haven't found out that I'm Chris yet.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

Screaming Llama took off his avatar... someone's mad.

I'm fully endorsing someone renaming him to Drama Llama


----------



## A-Stump (Jan 11, 2014)

Cool thread, guy. Now that I know you're incredibly common first name I'm going to show up at your house and Shanghai you. Because everyone on the internet is a dangerous psychopath.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Jan 11, 2014)

kthxbai


----------



## Male (Jan 11, 2014)

Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> Fine. Fuck all of you. I'm leaving. Hell, I might as well fucking turn ween while I'm at it.


Let off some steam Llama


----------



## The Hunter (Jan 11, 2014)

"FUCK OB- FUCK THE CWCKI FORUMS! BUNCHA TROLLIN' STUPID CYBERBULLIES!" - Latest update from Llamaman's twitter.


----------



## exball (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Springblossom (Jan 11, 2014)

Soooo...this dude freaked the fuck out because someone found his name and Twitter? Am I reading that right?

What's the big deal? If it bothers you that much, won't most people here respect it if you go, "Hey, I'm not really comfortable with everyone here calling me by my real name, can you guys stop please"?


----------



## rocket (Jan 11, 2014)

why did you go into an internet chat if you are touchy about this kind of shit


----------



## c-no (Jan 11, 2014)

Springblossom said:
			
		

> Soooo...this dude freaked the fuck out because someone found his name and Twitter? Am I reading that right?
> 
> What's the big deal? If it bothers you that much, won't most people here respect it if you go, "Hey, I'm not really comfortable with everyone here calling me by my real name thanks"?


Most people would unless you probably post in a unpleasant manner. Imagine if someone called you by your real name and you told them to stop in a message that has a polite tone, it might be done but do it in one with all-caps rage or in a threatening manner or such, then you might be digging your own grave. Also, there are other things to freak out over, just read the post Saney left on this thread back at page 2.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 11, 2014)

A wild Buzzkill Pikonic appears!

Sorry I'm late to the party, I was more focused on the house fire.

SL is gone now so there's no point in addressing him so I'll make a general statement so hopefully this doesn't happen again.

I've discussed some personal details here, but I've been vague. If you really want to search for all the women in CT with boyfriends who work in some kind of lab and like the NY Giants to find me you're wasting your time. Nothing against you guys but I'd never drop my Facebook, Twitter, TwitchTV accounts or my name here, as I won't do on other forums I visit. You guys know me as Pikonic, and that's the way I want it to stay.
The internet is full if assholes, and there's nothing you can do about that. If you don't want to be harassed like Llama was don't share personal details, and don't publicly react either. Ignore it, and it will go away. Internet assholes will always be there, the outcome depends on what you give them and how you react to them.
This thread should be locked, Llama's gone and nothing of value will be added to this discussion.


----------



## Himawari (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah, I was curious how easy it actually was to find Llama's dox, and within minutes of poking around, starting with his cwcki forums account, I had found his full name, where he lived, etc.

Don't make that shit so easily accessible and then freak out when people see it.

(Small note that I wouldn't have even thought about caring to look for his dox if he hadn't tardraged about it.)


----------



## c-no (Jan 11, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> A wild Buzzkill Pikonic appears!
> 
> Sorry I'm late to the party, I was more focused on the house fire.
> 
> ...


As you said, the internet is full of jerks who will harass you. Sharing personal details is a bad idea since it can be used against you. As Pikonic said regarding the outcome, it will depend on how you react, if you throw a rant at the harasser, then you're just giving them what they want; your angry reaction. If you ignore on the other hand, then they will just go away since you're not really responding.


----------



## c-no (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was curious how easy it actually was to find Llama's dox, and within minutes of poking around, starting with his cwcki forums account, I had found his full name, where he lived, etc.
> 
> Don't make that shit so easily accessible and then freak out when people see it.
> 
> (Small note that I wouldn't have even thought about caring to look for his dox if he hadn't tardraged about it.)


I heard of how Llama was angry about being doxxed during chat yesterday due to his real name being used. With that said, Saney mentioned a certain "habit" that Screaming Llama watches, saying "Why is your name such a big deal?" which is something I'd find to be more worried about than my real name. As you said, don't make your personal information easily accessible then freak out when others see it.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was curious how easy it actually was to find Llama's dox, and within minutes of poking around, starting with his cwcki forums account, I had found his full name, where he lived, etc.
> 
> Don't make that shit so easily accessible and then freak out when people see it.
> 
> (Small note that I wouldn't have even thought about caring to look for his dox if he hadn't tardraged about it.)


I'd also like to point out if you dox yourself and get angry that you're getting fucked with, please take a few moments to remember why this forum exists.

Also a memorial for Screaming Llama


			
				Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> MillisecondOfDeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess it's ok to use other's first names online.


----------



## spaps (Jan 11, 2014)

What an amazingly great thread.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jan 11, 2014)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> A wild Buzzkill Pikonic appears!
> 
> Sorry I'm late to the party, I was more focused on the house fire.
> 
> ...



Unless I'm totally missing something, dude wasn't harassed in any way.  People calling you by your first name is hardly harassment.  That being said, if you don't want people to do so then yeah don't share it.


----------



## Silver (Jan 11, 2014)

Himawari said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was curious how easy it actually was to find Llama's dox, and within minutes of poking around, starting with his cwcki forums account, I had found his full name, where he lived, etc.
> 
> Don't make that shit so easily accessible and then freak out when people see it.
> 
> (Small note that I wouldn't have even thought about caring to look for his dox if he hadn't tardraged about it.)



Meanwhile, I'm well aware that the information I've provided here, on chat, and on other forums where I go by the same name is enough to get a picture of my life. Anything related to finding my actual place of residence would be in places where it's not my fault they're there (whitepages, etc), though, which is why I don't care that much.


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't blame people for being cautious on this website, and really it's advisable to do so because there are people among us who would happily throw one another under the bus for entertainment value. Bgheff isn't exactly 'dangerous', but he does get some sort of rush off his snooping. If people have leads open like an identifiable username or they somehow leak their email address, then Bgheff will pick up on it  because that's just how he is. However, this doesn't become a real problem until you start chimping out like Llama did.

I made this offer when the forums first opened but I'll make it again. If your forum username is your alias that you go by in other places of the Internet, and googling it could potentially turn up your real life information, then PM me with what you want it changed to and I'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm really sensitive about my giant penis and when attractive women talk about it. Please don't show me your breasts as it will cause me to run to the nearest bathroom and hilariously sob.

Thank you. God bless


----------



## Watcher (Jan 11, 2014)

I propose this topic get moved to lolcow


----------



## Null (Jan 11, 2014)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> I propose this topic get moved to lolcow


Nah, this is over.


----------

